# Vidz



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A few vidz for you enjoyment. Thanks Liam for hosting. Hurry up as they will not be up for long. 

BeeR R324 D1 spec 
RB26 powered Esprit Z33 customer car
HKS R34 with VALCON
Hosaka Factory R33
Mine's BNR34 <---nothing touches this!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff, DCD/Liam. That HKS R34 sounds awesome - the Mine's car goes alright as well. LOL!

Cya O!

PS: Damn, those Party Time links are fine indeed!


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

Really nice videos, thanks DCD!

Love the Mines R34 :smokin: 

Iceman


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> PS: Damn, those Party Time links are fine indeed!


added one more


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i wish i understood japanese, how much power was the z350 outting out?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

bloody hell that mine skyline... :O

steve its not the one your thinkin of this is new an diff, download it!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

thats right, its a new Mine's R34 video


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Come on people...do you honestly think I would upload old videos that have been doing the rounds on the net for years?? I take that as an insult!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

well done that man, what would we do without ya

K


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

That VALCON vid will surely sell a few HKS dump valves.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Great vids, even better links


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Dino-Where are these clubs that those pictures are taken,i think i need to go there.

Not seen the vids yet,they are downloading as i type this.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

DCD, quality as always. All links = heaven


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Downloading as I type, reading the replies this must be good!!


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

excellent vids, thanks for sharing them with us... and i have two new bookmarks  lol


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

More 4 my collection  Thanx Dino

Best regards Alan


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

DCD said:


> A few vidz for you enjoyment. Thanks Liam for hosting. Hurry up as they will not be up for long.
> 
> BeeR R324 D1 spec
> RB26 powered Esprit Z33 customer car
> ...


I agree the mines is simply awesome!! but just dont mention it to steven lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That HKS blow off valve is amazing,i know what i'm getting once we get our GTR.

Got me thinking of a R34 front end on an R32 now aswell.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Anyone else having problems playing these with the windows media player?


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Richie said:


> Anyone else having problems playing these with the windows media player?



Yes, I can't play them either.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

try them with quicktime


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Liam said:


> try them with quicktime


Indeed, works like a charm with QT. :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Having trouble downloading these  

I keep getting an error message saying the server was reset


----------



## Angry (Nov 3, 2004)

can anyone rehost?? 

Managed to get the first one, really wanna see the mines vid


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

they'll be back on once i sort out the problem with my server


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks again for hosting these Liam, wii have to continue downloading tomorrow night, I hope they'll still be up


----------



## Angry (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Liam :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Nice one Liam, thanks mate


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

great vids. mines is simply awesome.


----------



## RickIV (Jan 21, 2005)

Will these be hosted again? Gutted i missed them  

Could anyone email me the mines vid?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

they're too big to email and i cant keep them online all the time, uses massive amounts of bandwidth. 35GB used in under 18hours


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Liam said:


> they're too big to email and i cant keep them online all the time, uses massive amounts of bandwidth. 35GB used in under 18hours


You can use 

www.yousendit.com

To e-mail upto 1Gb 

Would love to see the videos too 

I have a few Mb I can spare for a video...
[email protected]


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

yousendit wouldn't last 10mins.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Liam, when will they next be online mate?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

?


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Thankyou DCD/Liam for bringing us these Vidz. Unfortunately for me, i only managed to download the HKS R34 video (was great to watch btw), on my crappy 56k connection (dont ask how long).....i really wanted to see the new Mines video, but was a bit late......i would really appreciate it if somebody can temporarily host this video for me (like yousendit?) and send the link to me via PM, so theres no mass download-age? That would be great!

Appreciate it guys, keep em coming whenever you can!

Steve.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

check your pm's


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

could i have the link aswel please liam, for the d1 gtr


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

i'd be happy to rehost these vids if someone can pm the download link


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Being on 56k i only managed to DL a few of them.

Cant whoevers downloaded all these vids use this FREE site to upload any vids under 30meg so we can all download them?

http://rapidshare.de/files-en/605117/

If you got broadband itd not take someone 10mins to upload em all and then that website hosts them for nowt.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They were all more then 30Mb


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Being on 56k i only managed to DL a few of them.
> 
> Cant whoevers downloaded all these vids use this FREE site to upload any vids under 30meg so we can all download them?
> 
> ...


Steven, you asked me to do this with the previous batch of videos and you returned the favour by posting them all over your Ford Forum and i incurred a nasty bandwidth charge because of that, believe me when i say that they use alot of bandwidth, even rapidshare would take them down after a few hours. 
1 day on this site alone used 35GB and i had them up for a few days  

ps. i can see exactly where these videos are dowmloaded from.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't think there's a point in bothering any more Liam. Obviously some people have no respect!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> They were all more then 30Mb


Err, no.

The 3 i downloaded, the ATTKD car vids were 11meg, 26meg, and 27meg, so i doubt the others were hugely more...

Liam- I posted the vids (not all either) ONLY when you said you was about to take them down in 20mins or whatever you said, so it had as good as NO bearing to when the bandwith was exceeded.
I couldve posted them from the start, but didnt as knew thatd **** it up for everyone, but as they was about to dissapear anyhow i thought it made no odds.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Don't worry about it too much...you wont be downloading any more

(PS...I was reffering to the second batch of vidz...)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Crucify me for putting a link up to the vids 15-20mins before they were due to be removed anyhow so made no odds from what i could see... pathetic, esp as almost all vids posted here are linked to this forum, not hosted by anyone anything to do with this forum 

EDIT- Oh, jus realised this is a different set of vids i DIDNT link anywhere (not even for 15mins like the last one  )

BTW- I had no idea about bandwidth (or internet in general) and there was nothing to say (DONT LINK) so how the **** was i ever meant to know....


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

ok, i dont want this turning into a slagging match. but let me clear a few things up, if 100 people downloaded all the videos which total 300MB thats 30GB of bandwidth used, it doesn't matter if its the last 5 hours or 5 mins, i still use 30GB.


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Hi guys, I don't post here much but I have a _currently unrestricted _ load of webspace, so I can offer to host some big clips if anyone's interested ?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

nice one! but it isn't the space thats needed its the bandwidth


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Not a problem with that either at the moment, from what I know of its main purpose (web hosting isn't its main function, just a convenient extra) it doesn't really have any bandwidth restrictions at all.


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

^Then you are our new friend Please help us out, as this service seems to be just what the forum needs!


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

cor blimey sorry all, I completely forgot about this. I noticed I already have these vids in collection, so I'm uploading them now

oh in the meantime it seems DCD has them online again here


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Dammit missed them.


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Mirror is up!

http://andyf.me.uk/gtr/


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Sweet thanks heaps man. Just downloaded them all. Top stuff


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

andyf said:


> Mirror is up!
> 
> http://andyf.me.uk/gtr/


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
I've been looking for some decent Z-tune videos. These will keep me for a while!


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

ehhhm.. I can't see them?? media player (10) rejects them and Winamp 5 only plays the sound and stutters!!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

use Quicktime


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

mille grazie, after all i can see the vidz too


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for advice on quicktime!! awesome videos!!


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

BTW... the HKSr_R34Valcon... doesn't that car use a blow off valve???
it doesn't sound like it!! I LOOOVE THAT SOUND!! although it's "a bit" expensive in turboes!


----------

